# Maus wird erkannt, funktioniert aber nicht



## CroCop86 (3. September 2009)

Moin

Hab ein Problem.

Hab nen PC der läuft auch soweit ganz gut nur folgendes Problem.

Wenn ich ne Maus anschließ, wird diese zwar erkannt und der Treiber installiert, aber sie tut nichts. Is ne USB maus habs auch scho mit Adapter auf PS/2 probiert geht auch nich. Andere Mäuse tun auch nix, jedoch werden USB Sticks und externe Platten auf allen USB Ports erkannt. Hat jemand ne idee?

mfg CroCop


----------



## Bioschnitzel (3. September 2009)

Um welche Maus handelt es sich denn? Funktioniert sie an anderen PC`s?


----------



## CroCop86 (3. September 2009)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Um welche Maus handelt es sich denn? Funktioniert sie an anderen PC`s?



eine 3 Button Optical USB von Microsoft
2 Funk 3 Button Optical von Microsoft
eine 3 Button Maus mit Kugel von Logitech direkt PS/2

und ja an anderen PCs funktionieren sie


----------



## Bioschnitzel (3. September 2009)

Im Bios mal vorbeischauen, ob dort der Mouse-Support Disabled wurde. Evtl auch mal die Geräte richtig aus dem Hardwaremanager raus deinstallieren, neu starten und nochmal neu ranstecken und installieren


----------



## CroCop86 (3. September 2009)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Im Bios mal vorbeischauen, ob dort der Mouse-Support Disabled wurde. Evtl auch mal die Geräte richtig aus dem Hardwaremanager raus deinstallieren, neu starten und nochmal neu ranstecken und installieren




War im Bios für PS/2 und USB auf auto hab ich jetzt auf Enabled gestellt

Tut sich immer noch nix

Mit treibern nochma versuchen hab ich aber gestern scho gemacht ghabt


----------



## Bioschnitzel (3. September 2009)

Und wenn du mal Knoppix bootest oder so? Dann könnte man herausfinden obs am Betriebsystem liegt oder an der Hardware


----------



## CroCop86 (3. September 2009)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Und wenn du mal Knoppix bootest oder so? Dann könnte man herausfinden obs am Betriebsystem liegt oder an der Hardware



hab mit toolstar hardware gecheckt, alles In Ordnung

Knoppix hab ich Knoppicilin laufen lassen oder wie des genau heißt, auch alles OK


----------



## CroCop86 (3. September 2009)

Hab soeben mit Knoppisx gebootet

Alle mäuse dir dran waren gingen ohne Problem

was nu?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (3. September 2009)

Dann ist es irgendein Windows-Bug, welches Windows nutzt du?


----------



## CroCop86 (3. September 2009)

XP Service Pack 3

Hab Spy bot drübergebügelt
CCleaner
Kaspersky

Natürlich nich zusammen 

Alles nix gebracht


----------



## Lexx (3. September 2009)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Im Bios mal vorbeischauen, ob dort der Mouse-Support Disabled wurde.


damit enablesd du nur die funktionalität unter DOS..
ist bei mir alles disabled und usb-maus/tastatur gehen trotzdem


welche maus war vorher angeschlossen.. ?
hast du maus gewechselt.. ?
ps2 auf usb oder alte usb-maus auf neue.. ?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (3. September 2009)

Teste mal bitte ob die Maus im abgesicherten Modus geht, einfach vor dem Windows Logo F8 drücken und abgesicherter Modus auswählen.




Lexx schrieb:


> damit enablesd du nur die funktionalität unter DOS..
> ist bei mir disabled und usb-maus/tastatur geht trotzdem




Das kommt wohl aufs Mainboard/Chipsatz/Bios drauf an


----------



## CroCop86 (3. September 2009)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Teste mal bitte ob die Maus im abgesicherten Modus geht, einfach vor dem Windows Logo F8 drücken und abgesicherter Modus auswählen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wie man abgesicherten Modus startet weiß ich 

Geht auch nich

Hab grad ma mit ERD Commander Windows xp gestartet

Wenn ich dort auf Registry Editor geh steht da dass er nich öffnen kann weil incorrect

Ich werd ma die registry wiederherstellen.... ich vermute mal dass dort des problem is

Is ein PC von nem Kunden aber so ein Problem hatte ich noch nie...


----------



## Bioschnitzel (3. September 2009)

Hast du dich mit dem ERD Commander an die Installation rangehängt? Sonst kannst du natürlich die nicht Registry bearbeiten


----------



## CroCop86 (3. September 2009)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Hast du dich mit dem ERD Commander an die Installation rangehängt? Sonst kannst du natürlich die nicht Registry bearbeiten



Wie an die Installation rangehängt?

Ich hab halt des XP geladen was drauf is wenn du des meinst


----------



## Bioschnitzel (3. September 2009)

Na wenn der ERD gebootet ist, bekommst du doch die Installationen angezeigt, indem Falle XP SP3, udn das musst du natürlich auswählen. Hast du das getan? 

Wenn nicht kannst du nicht die Registry bearbeiten. Wenn du allerdings was löschen möchtest, oder allgemein nur Datenrettung oder sonstiges mit der Platte, dann ist es von Vorteil sich nicht ranzuhängen. Aber ich glaube das brauch ich dir nicht zu erzählen, ganz unwissend scheinst du ja nicht zu sein *vorsicht ironie * 


Du kannst auch gleichmal ein Checkdisk machen


----------



## CroCop86 (3. September 2009)

Ja hab mich an die Installation rangehängt 

Ja CHKDSK hab ich scho ausgeführt mit allen parametern

Ich will eigentlich nur dass die Maus endlich läuft ^^ so n mist

Ich versteh des nich mehr warum des net funzt. Es liegt definitiv am OS aber wo genau der Fehler is weiß ich nich

Wie gesagt unter ERD kann ich registry nich öffnen
Maus wird erkannt, treiber installiert und es steht sie is Betriebsbereit

unter Knoppix und ERD funktionieren die Mäuse also def. kein Hardware defekt. 
Was des XP jetzt da für leiden hat kein plan. Von der Platte hab ich scho ne Image gemacht des heißt ich kann ruhig rumprobieren. 

Also bevor ich jetzt Systemwiederherstellung mach oder in der Registry rumstocher würd ich gern wissen was ihr machen würdet


----------



## Bioschnitzel (3. September 2009)

hmm...googlen.


Edit: Die chipsatztreiber vllt mal aktualisieren.

Wobei es eigentlich auch nix bringt. 


Lege mal bitte einen neuen User mit Adminrechten an, und logge dich dann mal ein.


----------



## CroCop86 (3. September 2009)

Googlen hat mich nich weitergebracht deswegen hab ich mich hier gemeldet ^^

Hab jetzt registry wiederhergestellt mit der console und joa es läuft wieder 

Paar Programme zicken noch rum aber des mach ich noch dass es passt


----------



## Bioschnitzel (3. September 2009)

Um meinen wissenstand mal zu erweitern, wie genau bist du vorgegangen bei der Wiederherstellung der Registry? 

Hast du die SOFTWARE datei einfach überschrieben, oder wie haste das angestellt?


----------



## CroCop86 (3. September 2009)

> Von CD booten und im Menü „R“ die Wiederherstellungskonsole auswählen, dann folgende Befehle eingeben:
> 
> cd c:\windows
> md tmp
> ...



Hab die Anleitung gefunden im Netz

Is eigentlich das gleiche wie ne Systemwiederherstellung. Die hätte ich auch machen können hätte gereicht


----------



## Bioschnitzel (3. September 2009)

Okay also einfach die Dateien überschrieben, das wäre auch mitn ERD Commander gegangen von Hand. Ok hätt ja sein können es wäre eine wirkliche wiederherstellung von der ich nix weiß. 

Gruß


----------



## CroCop86 (3. September 2009)

Jo mit ERD Commander wäre das auch gegangen ^^

Bin aber net gleich auf die Idee gekommen es so zu versuchen warum auch immer 

Naja Maus läuft und jetzt bin ich glücklich 

Aber Thx für die Hilfe


----------



## Bioschnitzel (3. September 2009)

Null Problem, gut zu wissen falls einer meiner Kunden mal mit soeinem Problem ankommt


----------



## CroCop86 (3. September 2009)

Hehe


----------

